# OMG............ Stolen ferrets!!



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I met a lovely member from this site and took 4 of my ferrets to show them what ferrets are like, I came home and can only find 2 out of the 4 in the box!

here are posters of the 2 missing babies.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Forgive me, am I missing something or are you serious?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

2......2???? I knew about one ferret....but 2??? that thieving Gill shaped woman has made off with 2??? wait til I speak to that mate of mine!!!


ps...how much is the reward cos I know where she lives tee hee.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh dear, what a shock, now you mention it I saw a shadowy figure hanging around your car as we pulled off, they were in a black car too. Personally I would give up looking for them, Im think those ferrets are gone for good, nahh I wouldnt waste my time looking for them if I was you


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Oh dear, what a shock, now you mention it I saw a shadowy figure hanging around your car as we pulled off, they were in a black car too. Personally I would give up looking for them, Im think those ferrets are gone for good, nahh I wouldnt waste my time looking for them if I was you


oh sooooo you have hidden them never to be seen again


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Oh dear, what a shock, now you mention it I saw a shadowy figure hanging around your car as we pulled off, they were in a black car too. Personally I would give up looking for them, Im think those ferrets are gone for good, nahh I wouldnt waste my time looking for them if I was you


I believe you have SOME explaining to do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I have no idea to what you are referring :aureola: I did however by pure coincidence purchase two ferrets today from an errr door to door ferret salesman who called by. They do have a passing resemblance to the ferrets you have lost I will give you that, but thats also purely coincidental :aureola: Anyway Im off to do a thread about my new ferrets, who funnily enough have the same names as your missing ferrets


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> I believe you have SOME explaining to do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


http://www.petforums.co.uk/ferrets/285756-my-new-ferrets.html Will cute pics do?


----------

